# Trash on the ice



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

I just got on lake Medina and am very disappointed to find someone’s trash that was left behind. Instead of ranting about the disrespectful pigs that left this mess I just want to remind our group to clean up after ourselves and to leave the ice the way you found it but with a few holes. 

Tight lines


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

AMEN!!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

As sportsmen and women we should always remember to leave the great outdoors better than we found it. Great job at cleaning it up.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

People who do that aren't sportsmen and women . They are lazy slobs !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't ice fish anymore but I am disgusted at all the trash on our rivers and lakes. be it on the ice or off the ice we should all police our own. I have always tried to carry out more than I carry in.
sherman


----------



## Tuscarawas River Rat (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm with ya', guys!
The true sportsmen/women are not the culprits. Unfortunately, owning a fishing or hunting license does not a sportsman make.
In my neighborhood the worst offenders are the weekend party boat/canoe/kayak/innertube idiots. My question to all of these slobs would always be:
"You carried all of those full cans/bottles/paper and plastic bags from your car to your "boat", so why is it so hard for you to carry them out empty?"
There is no good answer to that.
The real question is:
"Who raised you?"
Lots of Americans just plain do not care. Or they've been raised to feel entitled. Or they always had Mommy to clean up after them. 
"Leave no trace" should be a mandatory course in all public schools..... probably around 5th or 6th grade.
There aughta be a law..... (Oh, wait! We already have anti-littering laws in place!)


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

This topic comes up every year, and never fails to get under my skin. It should be legal to walk up and slap anyone you see leaving their trash and garbage behind. The causeways and other public shore fishing areas always look like dumps.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

All Eyes I am rite there with you


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Tuscarawas River Rat said:


> I'm with ya', guys!
> The true sportsmen/women are not the culprits. Unfortunately, owning a fishing or hunting license does not a sportsman make.
> In my neighborhood the worst offenders are the weekend party boat/canoe/kayak/innertube idiots. My question to all of these slobs would always be:
> "You carried all of those full cans/bottles/paper and plastic bags from your car to your "boat", so why is it so hard for you to carry them out empty?"
> ...


Imagine what their house looks like..Slobs


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Their house is probably spotless. They leave all their trash wear ever they go


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

ducknut141 said:


> Their house is probably spotless. They leave all their trash wear ever they go


Pretty sure the people in question are pigs at home as well. It comes down to an awareness of self and overall appreciation for the outdoors. Whether it comes from the way they were raised or simply a lack of caring. Either way it is unexceptable. It's not that hard people. Carry a bag. Aside from footprints, don't leave a trace of you behind.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

back a few yrs ago I would go down to tn and go 4 wheeling with a friend on our atv's at black house mountain trails. the trash got so bad a sign was posted either the trash stops or the riding stops. this was a great place to ride and was free. so we started taking a large trash bag each. I would fill mine with trach, pick up busted coolers, and any other large items. my friend would fill his with cans. then we would carry them out. my friend dumped the cans in his drive way and let cars mash them flat. so at least he got paid for his trash. but as time went on others read the sign and seen what we was doing and others asked what we were doing. then we started seeing others cleaning up. by the time we stopped riding the place looked great and the sign came down. we stopped taking our bags for lack of trash and cans. but I would still pick up larger items like beer cartons. my friend mashed up cans that we found and put them in our atv bags. it only took 2 people being concerned about the trash to get it cleaned up.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Where there are humans...there will be trash...some humans are trash...


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I always have a small garbage bag or two in my tackle bag so when i find garabge where im fishing i pick it up. I have prolly pulled tons of grabage from our local rivers ,lakes and the Erie shoreline. Had a guy ask me one time why i do that its not your garbage. Told him its everyones garbage and if i don't pick it up who will. Takes no time to clean up an area, if all us respectable fisherman did this there would alot less plastic floating in our waterways.

Most collected garbage items:
Plastic Grocery bags
Water bottles and other plstic bev. bottles
Worm containers and styro cups.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Osmerus said:


> I always have a small garbage bag or two in my tackle bag so when i find garabge where im fishing i pick it up. I have prolly pulled tons of grabage from our local rivers ,lakes and the Erie shoreline. Had a guy ask me one time why i do that its not your garbage. Told him its everyones garbage and if i don't pick it up who will. Takes no time to clean up an area, if all us respectable fisherman did this there would alot less plastic floating in our waterways.
> 
> Most collected garbage items:
> Plastic Grocery bags
> ...


you are one of the good guys. more guys like you and the outdoors would be a cleaner place to fish.

if every ogf member would make a pledge to fill 1 bag with trash this yr it would go a long way. be it your favorite hole or the banks of the Maumee it might get others involved.
sherman


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya i have joined cleanups in the past mostly on erie tribs or the shoreline. Its pretty easy to get one started on this page. I just wish plastic bags and bottles would biodegrade. For .....sake we can engineer smart phones but cant make bio plastics. All hail the almighty petroleum industry....Those two items account for half of all litter out there.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

And that my friends, is a direct reflection of everyone of us.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Heard they are going to eventually do away with the small plastic bags you get at Wal-mart and grocery stores.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I've only been out twice in the last week to the CLR area of Mogadore, but I've been pleasantly surprised to see no trash. I'm usually one of the last to leave and while walking off I usually pass some trash, or a ton of cigarette butts around some holes. I know it's only been twice, but there have been 20 or more guys out also, but no trash!!


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

I used to go to Nimisilla. Looks like a land fill there with the plastic bait containers, cigarette butts and beer cans all around. I quit going there


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

one of the staples of my ice fishing gear was a roll of paper towels, and inside the tube i always kept about 5 plastic shopping bags stuffed inside to use as trash bags.


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

I never understood why a smoker feels his cig butts are ok to just leave on the ice. It drives me crazy and I will not fish with guys over the years that did that. We would pick up the butts for the guy right in front of him thinking he would get it but nope. You can't fix stupid or lazy. 
Unfortunately some have to clean up the world for the lazy of others. Driving behind a smoker and the person just drops their butts right out the window drives me nuts too. I want to get out of my car, go over and pick it up and throw it back in their car and tell them you dropped something.
Be safe this weekend guys,
Frickster


----------



## Tuscarawas River Rat (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm with you, Frickster!
I am one of the remaining smokers. But you will NEVER find one of my butts on the ground. 
Cigarette butts are terrible pieces of litter! They take years or decades to deteriorate (if they ever do). 
I just don't understand what goes on in the mind of a person who litters. It goes back to my earlier post in this thread I think. Who raised this person? Is it Nature or Nurture? I don't believe we are born with a littering gene. I believe litterers were raised by litterers.
Litter is too nice a word for it. Let's call it what it is. Pollution!
I believe polluters were raised by polluters.

Back to smokers. Yes, smoking is a dirty, but personal, habit. But today, with our smoke-free societal thinking and laws, it is just that..... personal. Second hand smoke contamination is mostly a thing of the past (unless one is a nonsmoker who lives in a house with a smoker---yes, this unfortunately includes children).
But, why? Why! Why do so many smokers just not give a damn about what they do with their butts? It's insane!
I learned in the military how to "field strip" a cigarette butt. It's too simple. Dump the remaining tobacco out of the paper (tobacco is just dried plant matter), stick the remaining nasty non-biodegradable part in your pocket until you can dispose of it in a proper trash can. Easy! Show some respect, my fellow smokers!


----------

